# Need for Speed Most Wanted ENB settings



## parel (1. April 2014)

Hi an alle,
ich hab kürzlich einige mods für NFS MW gefunden und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt bei den Settings bzw. mir eure settings geben könntet.

MfG
Parwies


----------



## Galford (1. April 2014)

Welches denn? Das Original aus 2005 oder die "Re-Imagination" aus 2012?


----------



## PHENOMII (1. April 2014)

Wenn es um die 2005er Version geht, kann ich dir weiter helfen 

Habe gerade letzte Woche das Original wieder installiert und beschlossen, mit einem Freund durchzuspielen, nachdem ich nach 10 Minuten Need for Speed Rivals den Controller vor lauter entsetzen fast gegen die Wand gehauen habe


----------



## parel (2. April 2014)

Ich mein das orginal aus 2005 und  @ PHENOMII dein profilbild ist das geilste was ich je gesehen hab.


----------



## Galford (2. April 2014)

Nun, welche Mods hast du denn? Oder willst du nur ENB Settings? Ich denke die sollte man entsprechend der Mod anpassen. Es gibt einige Textur-Mods.


NFS Most Wanted High Res Texturen von Dragozool
NFS MW Texturen Mod - NFS-Planet - Forum

Modern Rockport von FDen95 
NFS:MW - Modern Rockport (Mod Trailer) - YouTube

Project HD von FDen95
NFSMW - Project:HD | Wix.com

Texture-Mod von nono1
NFSCars » Need For Speed: Most Wanted » World-textures-mod by nono1



Mein persönlicher Favorit ist Modern Rockport, weil es die Texturen deutlich aufhübscht, aber die herbstliche Farbgebung von Most Wanted beibehält. Die Mod von Nono1 gefällt mir gar nicht, weil ich die Farben viel zu hart finde, und es die eigentliche Farbgebung des Originals kaputt macht - aber wem es gefällt. Die Mod von Dragozool, in der aktuellsten Version, ist aber auch nicht zu verachten.


----------

